# Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um



## DerZar1 (2. November 2015)

Hi zusammen,
Der Bügel der o.g. Rolle schlägt oft nur zu zwei Dritteln um,wenn man die Kurbel betätigt.Gibts da irgendwas,was ich versuchen kann zu reparieren?Die Rolle selber ist zwar benutz,jetzt aber nicht alt oder sehr beansprucht worden.

Besten Dank schon mal

Gruß vom Zar


----------



## Wollebre (2. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*



DerZar1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Der Bügel der o.g. Rolle schlägt oft nur zu zwei Dritteln um,wenn man die Kurbel betätigt.Gibts da irgendwas,was ich versuchen kann zu reparieren?Die Rolle selber ist zwar benutz,jetzt aber nicht alt oder sehr beansprucht worden.
> 
> Besten Dank schon mal
> ...



Dann ist davon auszugehen das der Bügel mal einen Schlag bekommen hat. Dadurch ist etwas zu viel Spannung und die Feder schafft es nicht den Bügel ganz umzulegen.


----------



## DerZar1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Das kann ich ziemlich sicher ausschliessen


----------



## gbr (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Habe dasselbe Problem, also es ist vielleicht nicht ganz 1/3, der noch  fehlt, aber ganz geschlossen wird der Bügel vom reinen Kurbeln nicht.  War übrigens von Anfang an so und die Rolle wurde dann auch zum  Hersteller geschickt, der angeblich die Feder ausgetauscht hat (meine  Vermutung war nämlich, dass diese schlichtweg ab Werk defekt war). In  meinen Augen hat sich aber leider exakt nichts geändert und das Problem  besteht weiterhin, bin deshalb auch ziemlich enttäuscht von Shimano,  weil das ja nicht gerade irgendeine Marke ist.

Falls es bei dir noch nicht immer so war, würde ich dir auch raten, mal nach einer neuen Feder zu schauen.


----------



## Bleizange (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Hast du es schon einmal mit etwas Öl bzw. Fett an den Gelenken versucht?


----------



## DerZar1 (3. November 2015)

Nee,noch nicht.Geht auch WD40?


----------



## zanderzone (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

WD40 ist das schlechteste, was du an Rollen schmieren kannst!!!!


----------



## magut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Da hilft kein Fett oder sonstiges, hab das gleiche Problem. 
Der Fehler oder besser gesagt die Fehlkonstruktion ist der Stift und die Feder, die im "Bügelarm" verbaut sind. 
Diese 2 Teile verreiben sich mit dem Gehäuse! 
Hab das schon 2 mal zerlegt und repariert,  kommt immer wieder. 
Echt sch..... gemacht von Shimano. 
LG
Mario


----------



## destoval (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Hab auch das Problem.
War bereits einmal in Reperatur aber ist schnell wieder aufgetreten.

Hab mir mittlerweile angewöhnt nach jedem Wurf den Bügel per Hand umzuklappen. Benutze die Rolle eh selten...

Ein Kumpel hat die Exage in dreifacher Ausführung, bei ihm hat keine der 3 das Problem |bigeyes


----------



## DerZar1 (3. November 2015)

Ok,scheint ja ne Kinderkrankheit der Rolle zu sein.Da die daiwa power float,die ich beim gleichen Händler gekauft hat,jetzt nen durchdrehenden Rollenhalter hat (leider billiges Plastik,sonst coole Rute) lohnt sich wohl der etwas weitere Weg dahin zwecks Doppelreklamation
Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## pike-81 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Moinsen!
Habe diese Rolle selber nicht. 
Aber habe mir angewöhnt, den Bügel immer per Hand umzulegen. 
Schont das Material und man hat eine bessere Kontrolle sowie weniger Tüdel. 
Bei einer Rolle habe ich sogar mal die Feder ausgebaut, weil der Bügel beim Wurf zu oft von selber umgeklappt ist. 
Kommt nicht gut mit schweren Pilkern auf dem Kutter. 
Würde einfach mal grob zerlegen, reinigen, schmieren.  
Ggf. die Feder selber austauschen. 
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (3. November 2015)

P.S.: Vielleicht läßt sich die Feder ja vorsichtig nachbiegen, um mehr Spannung zu erzeugen?
Oder die Mechanik scheuert irgendwo. Evtl. ist dort noch ein Grat von der Produktion vorhanden?


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bügel von Shimano Exage schlägt nicht um*

Hy
Probleme sind da um gelöst zu werden! Gutes Fett und exakte Reinigung der Laufflächen sind sehr wichtig. Toleranzen aus der Fertigung sind normal. Und können im Grenzbereich sehr störend sein. Aber schau Die mal den Bügel an !!!. Wenn die beiden Platten wo der Bügelarm an der Rolle sitzt nicht parallel sin klemmt es sofort und der Bügel klappt nicht richtig.
Viel Wege führen nach Rom. Aber geht nicht gibts nicht. Wenn es nicht weitergeht schick mir Fotos damit ich etwas sehen kann.
LG
Rudi


----------

